# Problem with Wep Page



## pescadero (Nov 9, 2007)

This afternoon I started getting an error message that says there is something wrong with the web page.  It gives a line number and some technical stuff.  anyone else having this problem?  I can take a screen print and send it to someone if it will help.

Skip


----------



## richtee (Nov 9, 2007)

hmm   been hereon and off all day, not a lick-o-trouble...


----------



## starsfaninco (Nov 9, 2007)

Must be a short between the chair and the keyboard :)  Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## smokin for life (Nov 9, 2007)

No trouble here either, sorry Skip


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 9, 2007)

Me neither Skip


----------



## ron50 (Nov 9, 2007)

Skip:

Please send me a screen shot of the error and I'll look into it.


----------



## pescadero (Nov 10, 2007)

Stars.  .  .  THAT wasn't nice !!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I employed the universal solution kit, supplied by Microsoft.

I ReBooted and the problem went away.   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Skip


----------



## richoso1 (Nov 10, 2007)

I laso encountered that same problem when trying to view a few posts. Basically it said "The webpage cannot Be Found HTTP 404", I hit the back arrow on the tool bar and it went back to the SM - Smoking Meat Forums page. This occured about the time that Pescadero noticed it. I did not have to reboot. I have not seen it since.


----------

